# Snapz Pro X... (Screen Capture Utility)



## simX (Nov 3, 2001)

I need to reset the trial period on Snapz Pro X, since I installed it and then didn't use it at all for a while.  However, I cannot figure out which file it looks at to determine the days I have had the application installed, and therefore that the trial period is over.

So my question is this:  is there an application (a terminal application would be just fine, but make sure it works for the Darwin kernel) that monitors which files an application reads and which it writes, so I can find the file that I need to trash?

For terminal applications, ktrace seems to be built in to Mac OS X, but when I try to run it, it claims it needs to be recompiled for the Darwin terminal.  I can't seem to find a darwin port of strace, either.

I would like an application like this, but if anyone knows how to simply reset the trial period of Snapz Pro X, that would be very helpful as well.

Before you flame me for "pirating", I should mention that I AM going to buy this software soon... we all know how awesome Snapz Pro X is.  I just want to reset the trial period so I can actually TEST the movie capture option.


----------



## GadgetLover (Nov 4, 2001)

The following message is NOT a flame, just a caveat: creating a program designed to track and then delete the shareware date file in order to reset the shareware trial period is a violation of the Digital Millenium Copyright Act (DCMA).  FYI when posting in a public forum (your specificity was TOO accurate).


----------

